# My new one eyed kitten



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

2 month old, one eyed little monster.

little beast


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how did he lose his eye?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

...spooki...


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

cute little fellow...i wish the kitty has an eye patch....that will be more cute

harrrr.... shiber me timber... elow therrre mayttiii


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cool kitten


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

His eye looks awsome in the first pic


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what a cutie, whats his name, one eyed willy?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> what a cutie, whats his name, one eyed willy?


"trouser trout"


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

SWEET! He looks awesome!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mauls said:


> your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal



















He is a her. She was brought into the animal hospital as a stray with a bad eye, they had to remove it. Nobody knows what happened. But she sees like a parascope!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal



















He is a her. She was brought into the animal hospital as a stray with a bad eye, they had to remove it. Nobody knows what happened. But she sees like a parascope!








[/quote]

strange!

My dad and brother found a liter of kittens deer hunting last fall, and they all ran away but one of the kittens came up to them and it had less than half a tail. They kept it, and still have it, its a really great cat, acts alot better than out other house cat.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mauls said:


> your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal



















He is a her. She was brought into the animal hospital as a stray with a bad eye, they had to remove it. Nobody knows what happened. But she sees like a parascope!








[/quote]

strange!

My dad and brother found a liter of kittens deer hunting last fall, and they all ran away but one of the kittens came up to them and it had less than half a tail. They kept it, and still have it, its a really great cat, acts alot better than out other house cat.
[/quote]
A liter huh? This one came in a 2 liter...much better deal.







Yeah, all the cats in our family are strays and all turned out to be great pets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Serra thats awesome! Good on ya!

Looks like a curious bugger!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good sh*t, man. The cat looks really good as well


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does she have bad depth perception? Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ? Just curious.


----------



## FisHTroLL (Dec 24, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Does she have bad depth perception? Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ? Just curious.


Cute


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

FisHTroLL said:


> Does she have bad depth perception? Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ? Just curious.


Cute
[/quote]

What? I was geniunely curious.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mattd390 said:


> Does she have bad depth perception? *Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ?* Just curious.












Thats awesome man. When that first picture was loading up, that was awesome.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

mauls said:


> your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal


poor little girl. glad to see its in good hands now! Congrats


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

oh gosh that gatta hurt!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Defintaley get that pirate an eye patch. Would be the coolest cat ever, a pirate cat. Only thing cooler would be a ninja cat or if chuck norris could turn into a cat. That would be sweet.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

mattd390 said:


> Does she have bad depth perception? Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ? Just curious.


Good question. Yes her depth perception is a little messed up. Whenever she sits on the couch or a table, or anywhere up high, she waves her paw around trying to get a feel for where she's at. After a few waves she jumps down. She seems to be adapting well.


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Does she have bad depth perception? Has she ever tried to jump from two pieces of furniture and came short ? Just curious.


Good question. Yes her depth perception is a little messed up. Whenever she sits on the couch or a table, or anywhere up high, she waves her paw around trying to get a feel for where she's at. After a few waves she jumps down. She seems to be adapting well.
[/quote]

Wow, animals are pretty amazing huh







.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mauls said:


> your ammonia is too high, do a water change, add some salt, hopefully it will heal


hahaha


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

How so cute, just look at her eye..glowing. *Kisses* to her, poor kitty..you don't deserve that kitty. *Hugs* from me







take care of her and thank you for taking care.







She's great! I know she's going to take on with her life bravely, it is sad to hear about her depth perception *tears*. I wish I could make a difference. *Sighs*


----------

